# wasp or bee stings - how to treat?



## darkhorse123 (13 August 2011)

As above - my horse got stung this morning and i applied aloe vera gel.

What do you use?


----------



## kezimac (13 August 2011)

10 piriton  and would clean sting and apply human sting cream. After having a horse who had 50 stings from hornets after we disturbed a nest whilst opening a gate (i got 3 stings) she had 50 piriton a day for 3 days and lots of cleaning and applying cream. She also had a liver restore tonic to help her body get rid of the toxins (she came up with huge wheals everywhere as the lymphatic system tried to cope with the toxin.


----------



## darkhorse123 (13 August 2011)

oh wow poor horse! Mine was in no way the same league - one sting whilst out hacking and a bit swollen by time we got home -


----------



## Gilbey (13 August 2011)

Much the same as us. Wasp = vinegar, Bee= bicarbonate of soda
However aloe vera is good for general bites and stings, also anithisan as we would use.
Blimey kezimac you had it bad, poor thing


----------



## darkhorse123 (13 August 2011)

ooo ty gilbey i never knew to use different even for humans!


----------



## kezimac (13 August 2011)

i know poor bugger - she had one on her eyelid and is swelled and made her eye shut. she really suffered. Piriton is good - just buy pot of 500 online for about £11 delivered (just say its for humans - same stuff as vets but my vet charges £20 for 500) - good for horsefly bites too!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 August 2011)

My mare got stung  healed up without to much stuff.

 The donkey on the other hand got anaphylactic shock syndrome .

Took a month before she looked normal and even then she dribble.


----------

